# Need good gunsmith near Atlanta.



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 31, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good gunsmith north of Atlanta that will return calls like he says he will and meet you at his place when he says he will be there. 

I had one highly recomended to me that can not seem to to do any of the above. I wish that he could have been curtious enough to let me know that he would not beable to meet me so I wouldn't waste 1 1/2 hour one way to his place.

I wan't to re-barrel an old (1968) Winchester Mod. 70 bench rest rifle.

gt40


----------



## rayjay (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know of anything that makes me madder than people that run their business like a hobby.


----------



## Model70 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hogleg Smith*

AKA  Neil Spruill   770-503-7572


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 31, 2009)

David Mcdonald at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna. 

Monday thru Friday. Around 10:30 am to 5:00pm except when he's at lunch.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the best accurate rifle gunsmith in the south. If you carry him the barrel blank he will screw it on while you wait if you don't mind a 4 hours wait.  I have used him often but I always call to be sure he is in his shop before I make the 1.5 hour drive to Augusta.  Good luck..



http://www.cprifles.com/About.html


----------



## StillerinGA (Apr 2, 2009)

deer creek in marietta


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 2, 2009)

Firing Lane in Athens. I think the guy name is Jeff his work is pretty nice and the price is always right.


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Apr 7, 2009)

I use Fullers Gun Shop in Woodbury, 1 hour south of HartsfieldWhen he finnishes you can test fire the gun before you leave. With a new barrel he will guarante 1/2"groups at 100 yds. My gun would shoot 1/2" groups at 200yds.
Give them a call 706-553-2352


----------



## gunhand1911 (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 for david call adventure outdoors 770 333 9880


----------



## germag (Aug 26, 2009)

Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta. 770-576-0011/ 678-913-8994

He is a tool and diemaker, machinist and gunsmith.


----------



## Kenegos (Aug 26, 2009)

> Hogleg Smith
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> AKA Neil Spruill 770-503-7572



2X, great gunsmith and a really good guy!  Just call before you go, he is by appointment only


----------

